# Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?



## Bullz (23. April 2015)

*Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

hi, 

stelle mir gerade ITX Rechner zusammen und hab keine Ahnung ob die 45 db von einem Lüfter auf max RPM nun 
" leise / wahrnembar / vielleicht sogar störend sein könnten. 
Mir ist klar das das alles eine stark subjektive Geschichte ist. 

Neige dazu eher Lärmempfindlich zu sein. Wieviel db würdet ihr selber noch als so leise empfinden das ihr euch neben dem System nicht gestört fühlt ?


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

45db ist schon guter Krach
wenn du einen ITX Rechner zusammen bauen möchtest, an was für Komponenten hast du denn da so gedacht?
Speziell die Frage des Gehäuses kann hier viel besser aufklären wie Lärmquellen minimiert werden könnten.

40-60db ist normale Gesprächslautstärke die man bei ca. 1m Entfernung wahrnimmt.

ein 45db Lüfter welcher Geräusche von sich gibt die nicht durch Dämmmaßnahmen gemindert werden währe also ziemlich vergleichbar als würde dir jemanden stundenlang einen Klops an die Backe labern


----------



## evilgrin68 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Moin,

leise, ruhig oder wahrnehmbar ist wie du schon selber sagst, jedem das seine. Wenn ich jetzt meinen Rechner als Beispiel nehme, ist er in seiner jetzigen Konfiguration für mich Ideal.
Ich sitze direkt daneben, habe Parkettfussboden, also keine Schalldämmung durch Teppich. Unter den Füssen des PC, sind kleine Sylomer-Pads (Trittschalldämmung) die jegliche Vibration von Seiten des PC, Richtung Boden, aufnehmen. Von Seiten der Lüfter, nehme ich ein gewisses Luftrauschen war. Kommt aber daher, das 3 Lüfter bei 12 Volt ihren Dienst versehen. Wobei ich auf meiner Graka von 2 bequiet SW2, auf 2 NB-eLoop B12-2 gewechselt habe. Bei ungefähr gleicher Luftmenge (Herstellerangabe) machen die 200 rpm der eLoop doch was aus. Von den Umgebungsgeräuschen her (Strasse, etc.) ist es bei uns eher ruhig. (Wenn das Vogelgeschwitscher nicht wäre  oder der Kerl der grad mit seinem rollenden Landhandel hier rumkurvt...)
Es kommt halt immer auf die Person und das Umfeld an. Ein Bekannter fragt immer ob er meinen PC anmachen darf, weil er mir was Zeigen will. Wenn ich ihm sage, das er an ist, schüttelt er nur mit dem Kopf.


----------



## azzih (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Ich halte nix von dbm Werten die sind erstens nicht linear und außerdem zeigen sie nicht die Geräuschcharakteristik einer Lärmquelle auf. Im Desktopbetrieb will ich den Rechner nicht hören, ein leichtes Rauschen ist okay, und das leisten heute eigentlich so ziemlich alle Komponenten von Graka über Boxed Kühler. Beim Zocken ist ein leichtes Föhngeräusch akzeptabel für mich, was gar nicht geht ist hochfrequentes Fiepen, Kratz oder Klackergeräusche.

Mein PC hat aktuell ne GTX770 von Gigabyte mit 3 Lüftern und als CPU Kühler den Himalaya2. Hören tut man den im Desktop quasi gar nicht und beim Zocken nur ganz leicht.


----------



## Penman (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Ich bin eher empfindlich, was die Lautstärke angeht. Seit ich meinen neuen Schreibtisch habe, habe ich aber auch mein Setting ordentlich geändert.
Zunächst mal kann bei mir der Schall kaum unter dem Schreibtisch entweichen, weil ich direkt davor sitze. Es handelt sich um einen Eckschreibtisch. Der Rechner steht an der Wand, so dass ich meine Füße drauflegen kann. Links und Rechts von dem Eckstück ist es durch Schränke abgeschlossen => Krasser Bass; wenig Lüftergeräusche. Da muss man schon mit dem Kopf unter tief als die Schreibtischplatte gehen, bevor man deutlich etwas hört.
Es hängt aber auch von der Tageszeit ab, wie empfindlich ich (allgemein jeder?) reagiert. Mit Einbruch der Nacht werde ich meistens sehr empfindlich. Da höre ich dann auch wohl mal die 2,5" HDD klicken und die 3,5" HDD laufen.

Aber mal zum akzeptierten Setting:
Im Idle ist die Kiste optimalerweise lautlos bis nur beim genauen hinhören zu hören. Die Lüfter drehen sich gar nicht oder auf einem Minimum. Ebenso unter geringer Last wie Browsen und Stuff. Alles, was eben kaum Leistung braucht. Der Maßstab ist eine 3,5" Festplatte.
Beim Zocken darf dann ruhig etwas Lärm entstehen. Dieser sollte aber nicht durch ein Rauschen, das gegen die Lautsprecher kämpft, hörbar sein. Eher wie ein schlechter 120mm Lüfter.

Ich war damals echt froh, dass ich meine HD 6870 auf 20% Lüfterleistung fix einstellen konnte und bis Watchdogs jedes Spiel eine ertragbare Temperatur hatte. Dadurch war Karte quasi lautlos. Ab 45% wurde es aber durch dieses schrille Sinusgeräusch (klang wie ein hochgepitchtes, unendliches Reifendurchdrehen) recht nervig, weil es sich deutlich in ruhigeren Szene absetzte.

Was mir zur Zeit noch fehlt, ist eine 2,5" HDD, die meine 3,5" HDD ersetzt.
Dann könnte man in mein Arbeitszimmer kommen und würde selbst nach wenigen Sekunden stillstehen wahrscheinlich nicht merken, dass mein Rechner läuft.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

In der aktuellen Zeitschrift ist ein großer Lüftertest (120mm) - vllt da mal reinlesen 

Wenns leise sein soll, bietet sich doch eine SSD an. Oder wie viel Speicherplatz brauchst du?


----------



## Penman (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Lüfter brauche ich eigentlich keine. Ich habe alles zuhause rumfliegen, wenn ich mal nachhelfen muss. Eigentlich staut sich die Wärme gut unter dem Schreibtisch. Ich habe da etwas sorge, wenn es im Sommer doch mal wärmer werden sollte, aber mal gucken. 

Eine SSD für's System habe ich bereits. Ich hatte eine Festplatte bereits durch eine 2,5" HDD mit 7200rpm ersetzt und wollte die 3,5" eigentlich als Datengrab primär ausgeschaltet lassen. Das klappt nicht wirklich gut und jetzt brauche ich sie wieder aktiv.
750 GB sind aktuell verbaut und die benötige ich auch weiterhin. Da lohnt sich die SSD noch nicht. Aber eine kleine, feine 2,5" HDD würde den Zweck wunderbar erfüllen. Ich suche nur noch nach einem günstigen Angebot. (optimal mit 7200 rpm)


----------



## shootme55 (23. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

45dB ist ungefähr das Blätterrauschen an einem Frühlingstag bei einer sanften Briese. Hört sich absolut nicht störend an? Falsch, den wenn das Geräusch konstant aus deinem Wohnzimmer kommt ist es das. Abgesehen davon ist die dB-Skala nicht linear. Bei +6dB herrscht der doppelte Schalldruckpegel. Wie "laut"es wirkt, hängt auch von der Frequenz, der Entfernung, und natürlich der Umgebung ab. Heißt aber auch 2 Lüfter mit 20dB haben zusammen keine 40dB, wie weit du vom Rechner entfernt bist, ob der Rechner in einer Ecke steht und wie das Gehäuse aussieht.  

Ich empfinde einen Lüfter der mit ca. 18-20dB spezifiziert ist als "noch angenehm leise". 45dB sollt ca. ein Intel Boxed-Kühler auf Vollgas sein, nur grob geschätzt. 

Auf jeden Fall aufs Netzteil achten. Die haben in der Größenordnung meist recht kleine Lüfter, die dann den Rest vom Rechner problemlos übertönen. Spreche da leider aus Erfahrung, hab selber einen ITX.


----------



## Bullz (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Mir gehts hier 

1.) Um Realle Werte. Keine Hersteller Angaben
2.) Bei normaler Zimmerlautstärke in einer normalen Stadt
2.) Der Mensch nimmt tiefere Töne angenehmer war wie tiefe. Das kennt jeder der einmal eine Harley vorbei sehen hat und danach die "Kampfgelese" .. ein getuntes 50 ccm Motorrad. 

Diese Dinge sind mir bewusst.

Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeit selber die Erfahrung zu machen wie sich 20 db / 25 / 30 /35 .. db anhören. Deswegen versuche ich in diesem Treat ein Gespühr dafür zu entwickeln in welche Richtung die maximale Ziellautstärke meines System liegen soll.

Auch die Addition von Schallpegel find ich interessant.
Addition von Schall und Pegel Schallpegel 10 Berechnung addieren Summe - Pegeladdition bis zu zehn inkohaerenten 10 Schallquellen Schall Pegel SPL Summe Geraeusch Laerm Oktavband Filter Zusammenhang Summenpegel Rauschen Rauschpegel Volt Schalldruck -
Das 2  20 db Quellen keine 40 sind sagt einem der normale Hausverstand. Aber das 10 x 20 db Quellen gerade mal 30 db machen ist beindruckend. Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum ein Krachmacher ausreicht um das ganzes System zu runieren.

Während dem spielen darf die Lautstärke ruhig ein wenig höher sein aber im idle muss Ruhe angesagt sein. Die Kernfrage ist jetzt wieviel im idle aushaltbar ist und wenn ich am spielen bin mit externen Boxen oder Kopfhöreren. Eurer Subjektives Empfinden natürlich.


----------



## S!lent dob (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Mal abgesehen von Dezibel, in Sone ausgedrückt sieht das bei mir persönlich so aus:

0,6 Sone - Angenehm leise (meine erste aktive Graka hatte lt PCGH 0,6 Sone)
0,3 Sone - Kaum wahrnehmbar (Mein damaliger Gehäuselüfter hatte lt PCGH 0,3 Sone auf 7V)
0,1 Sone - Nicht mehr höhrbar (...und 0,1 Sone auf 5V)
0 Sone - Macht schon fast Angst


----------



## Adi1 (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Naja, je größer die Lüfter, umso niedriger die Drehzahl bei gleichem Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. April 2015)

*AW: Was ist für euch leise, angenehm und laut ?*

Was erhoffst du dir denn unter dem Vergleich solcher Werte?
Jenseits der subjektiven Wahrnehmung bräuchtest du hier schon mindestens ein kleines Messmikrofon oder ein Schallpegel-Messgerät, um halbwegs verlässliche Erkenntnisse zu gewinnen.
Ich kann dir z.B. sagen, dass mein Voltcraft SL100 meinen Rechner (in etwa 10cm Entfernung @ Idle) auf rund 27 dB(A) einschätzt.
Selbst wenn ich jetzt einen Wert vom Lüfter X vom Hersteller Y als Referenz heranziehen würde: wer verrät mir denn, unter welchen Umständen diese Spezifikationen ermittelt wurden?
Da ist nichts genormt - genau so wenig wie im Privatbereich. Ich wohne beispielsweise auch an einer Hauptstraße, weshalb solche Ergebnisse wohl kaum repräsentativ sein dürften.

Alles was ich sagen kann, ist, dass ich meinen Rechner subjektiv als "leise" wahrnehme.
An Lüftern laufen zwei iPPC auf der GPU, zwei Silent Wings auf der CPU, zwei SW als Gehäuselüfter und ein SW im Netzteil.
Alle zwischen rund 450-600 U/Min. Das einzige, was da noch "heraussticht", ist die Seagate HDD mit ihren 7200 U/min, die allerdings schon Platz in einer Dämmbox finden durfte. Die nehme ich eigentlich auch nur wahr, weil ihre Geräusche nicht gleichmäßig sind. Die Lüfter drehen natürlich konstant, weshalb ich sie schon eher als reines _Ambiente _einordnen würde.
Außerdem präferiere ich z.B. Be-Quiet- gegenüber Noctua-Lüftern, da sie (meines Empfindens) eher im niederfrequenten Spektrum laufen, was ich akustisch als wesentlich flüchtiger wahrnehme.

Da spielen einfach eine Menge subjektive Fakoren eine Rolle. Ohne Probehören lässt sich imho kein sinnvoller Vergleich anstellen.


----------

